# No golden shovel



## Sheydra (Sep 26, 2020)

Okay got my 30 gulivars done next day and no golden shovel recipe. Anyone have an idea why?

where do i go to put in a complaint or get help. Did my gulivar achievement and got a stupid Statue of Liberty instead of my golden shovel recipe I wanted.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 26, 2020)

Sheydra said:


> where do i go to put in a complaint or get help. Did my gulivar achievement and got a stupid Statue of Liberty instead of my golden shovel recipe I wanted.



You need to help *Gulliver* 30 times. Unfortunately, helping his alter pirate ego doesn't count.

Just to add, the Nook Miles achievement only records 20 times of helping him.


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 26, 2020)

niko@kamogawa said:


> You need to help *Gulliver* 30 times. Unfortunately, helping his alter pirate ego doesn't count.


Eeek, this is gonna take forever!

Gulliver get your butt back on my beach right now


----------



## Livia (Sep 26, 2020)

i found this on another site:

”Gulliver and Gullivarrr are separate characters, helping Gullivarrr does not count toward the Golden Shovel DIY reward, though it does count towards the 1/10/20 encounter nook rewards.“

edit: the threads were merged so now it looks like I was copying another person, but I replied to the thread with no replies yet.


----------



## Sheydra (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh that is so stupid, he shouldn’t count for the achievement then. Now no way To track how long I need til the game just thinks I’ve done enough.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2020

Thanks for the answer though.


----------



## Sheydra (Sep 26, 2020)

Wow they really messed up with this one. Sad thing is I’m more upset that pirate counts fro the achievement so no way of really tracking it. I was so happy I didn’t need to deal with the sea one, I think his stuff is trash.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 26, 2020)

Sheydra said:


> Wow they really messed up with this one. Sad thing is I’m more upset that pirate counts fro the achievement so no way of really tracking it. I was so happy I didn’t need to deal with the sea one, I think his stuff is trash.



There's one way to manually track it. You need to count the number of gifts you received from him. (This will not work if you sold or traded them.)


----------



## Debeers (Sep 26, 2020)

If you didn’t delete your mail in game, maybe check how many mails you received from him? Also in the nook shopping app, you can check what his items you acquired, but if you obtain some from trade, this will not help.


----------

